# List of 5x5 Last 2 Edges Algorithms



## SirWaffle (Sep 17, 2012)

For some time I hunted for a complete list of 5x5 edge parity algorithms but could not find one. So finally I decided I had to make one myself. I watched a YouTube video that gave me all the algorithms and when to use them then I copied it all down on a list that I would like to share with you all. I used the paint program on my computer to make it so it is the picture below.


----------



## emolover (Sep 17, 2012)

These are by no mean new or unknown to speedsolving.


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 17, 2012)

I understand that but I couldn't find a complete list that was not in a video so i made one myself and was just trying to be nice.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 17, 2012)

loltitle; 3, 4, 5, and 6 are not parity

also, http://meep.cubing.net/l2e.html


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh... I didn't realize they were not parity. Sorry. Well it appears I just made a dumb mistake posting the list I was just trying to be nice and now I look like a moron since you were able to give a list that is five times better then mine in two seconds.


----------



## Hays (Sep 17, 2012)

emolover said:


> These are by no mean new or unknown to speedsolving.



Harsh. Especially since I was unable to find these myself until I asked Meep directly, and I would have personally found this thread helpful a few months ago.



uberCuber said:


> loltitle; 3, 4, 5, and 6 are not parity
> 
> also, http://meep.cubing.net/l2e.html





SirWaffle said:


> Oh... I didn't realize they were not parity. Sorry. Well it appears I just made a dumb mistake posting the list I was just trying to be nice and now I look like a moron since you were able to give a list that is five times better then mine in two seconds.



Not dumb, just unaware. Explainable since they aren't the most easily accessible algorithms anyway.


----------



## Dene (Sep 17, 2012)

Unless I'm just completely mistaken and overlooking something, algorithms for all of those cases are on bigcubes.com.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 17, 2012)

They're not new. So what?

Should people not present information in a new form?


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 17, 2012)

That name. it seems so...familiar.


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 17, 2012)

@Hays:Thanks  I hope someone will get some use out of it.

@Dene:Yeah, I guess it is the excact same stuff from bigcube.com. But for some odd reason I just now checked bigcube.com and it won't load the diagrams that come with the algs :/

@KirJava:I agree with you.  

@PandaCuber:Er, do you mean my name? Just curious.


----------



## emolover (Sep 18, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> That name. it seems so...familiar.



I know right?


----------



## JasonK (Sep 18, 2012)

There's an active member of the community who's known as Waffle


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 18, 2012)

Very nice. I saved the picture in my phone and this will motivate me to finally learn them. Thankyou.


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 18, 2012)

You're weclome!


----------



## cityzach (Sep 18, 2012)

Everyone should just shut up and thank him for making this.
This will be very helpful to me, as I'm trying to learn all the L2E cases, thanks!


----------



## rcrum8 (Nov 29, 2012)

thanks for posting! and try and not let them get to ya. evidently unlike all of these other enlightened beings, I found this REALLY helpful


----------



## maggot (Nov 29, 2012)

just while we're on the discussion of L2E... is there any cases that dont default to oll parity, wing swap, or solved after arranging (for lack of better word) the edges? i guess it seems like intuition is faster than actually recognizing the cases and then recalling the alg for it?

but, yes this is helpful for movecount so thx for posting =)


----------



## rcrum8 (Nov 29, 2012)

I think it's a lot more fun to solve it intuitively and I like that it feels like I have a lot better understanding of what is going on. What I do is actually just get it into the #3 position in the list from the first post by actually using the algorithm for the #3 position on the last two edges and moving them around a little. Getting pretty fast at it and only had to use the algorithm that I had learned when I picked up a 4x4. Hope this helps.


----------



## Logiqx (Feb 12, 2015)

There are a number of good sources for L2E algs - BigCubes, Meep, Sarah Strong and SirWaffle to name a few.

Whilst I was looking at their L2E algs, I noticed there isn't really a standard list of L2E cases. Cases are listed on some sources but not others and all of the individual sources tend to show 10 to 12 cases.

To satisfy my curiosity, I decided to figure out all of the unique cases (16 in total) and their respective probabilities. My results may be of interest to some people so I thought I'd share...

Latest links (2017-04-22):

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/relationship-of-oll-parity-pll-parity-l2e.64448/
http://cubing.mikeg.me.uk/algs/l2e.html#parity

Like other common alg sets (e.g. OLL and PLL) the different probabilities can be attributed to rotational symmetry.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 13, 2015)

Logiqx said:


> My results may be of interest to some people so I thought I'd share...
> 
> http://mikeg.me.uk/cubing/Big/L2E.pdf


Nice guide, thanks!


----------



## T.S27 (Apr 21, 2017)

This was soooooo helpful! THANK YOU


----------

